# X.org configuration

## linga

Jag kan inte fï¿½ X.org att visa nï¿½gra andra upplï¿½sningar ï¿½n 640x480@60Hz, vilket bï¿½rjar bli lite jobbigt.  :Sad: 

Min xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "xkblayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Eizo"

   ModelName    "FlexScan F55"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RGBbits"               # <i>

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BlockWrite"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FireGL3000"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFlatPanel"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "glint"

   VendorName  "Texas Instruments"

   BoardName   "TVP4020 [Permedia 2]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   8

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Min skï¿½rm ï¿½r en Eizo FlexScan F55, fH=27-70kHz fV=50-120Hz

Om nï¿½gon ser vad det ï¿½r fï¿½r fel sï¿½ vore jag vï¿½ldigt tacksam! Annars behï¿½ver jag hjï¿½lp med ddcxinfo, jag fattar inte riktigt alla siffror som det spottar ur sig.

----------

## kallamej

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Har du bara ställt in HorizSync och VertRefresh korrekt fixar xorg resten.

 

Således:

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Eizo"

   ModelName    "FlexScan F55"

   HorizSync     27-70

   VertRefresh    50-120

EndSection
```

Om inte det fixar det så posta relevanta delar av /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

